# How hard is it to find a Deinopidae?



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

Not sure if I'm using that in the most correct grammatical way, but oh well. I was just wondering how hard it is to come by any species of net-casting spider. Also if anyone knows whether they can be kept successfully in captivity. They are such interesting spiders, and their 'faces' are absolutely amazing. I can never tell if I'm amused or unnerved. They look sort of stern. Saw this unboxing video, and have been fascinated ever since.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKQkFABH3bQ


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2015)

Close enough, grammatically  I believe there are some small individuals in the deinopid family that can be found in Florida, but I don't know of anyone keeping _Deinopis_ in the US. They are a super cool species that I wish were more available.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 20, 2015)

pannaking22 said:


> Close enough, grammatically  I believe there are some small individuals in the deinopid family that can be found in Florida, but I don't know of anyone keeping _Deinopis_ in the US. They are a super cool species that I wish were more available.


That's it, I'm going to Florida. Honestly they really are, in that video I can't get over the way it walks and moves. Fantastic spiders!


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 20, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> That's it, I'm going to Florida. Honestly they really are, in that video I can't get over the way it walks and moves. Fantastic spiders!


From what I've heard, they're pretty rare, but it would still be cool to have something like that in a collection. They're definitely one of the more alien groups of spiders you can get.


----------



## Ambly (Jan 21, 2015)

I was photographing a snake in Madagascar when I noticed, right infront of my face - and I mean right in front, was a huge Deinopis.  The net was electric blue and awesome.  I'll post a pic here when I am home.  What was more awesome was how it slid up and down a line with it's back feet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 21, 2015)

Oh man, that's so cool!


----------



## NYInsectZoo (Jan 21, 2015)

Only species of Deinopidae in the US is Deinopis spinosa. It can be fond from South Carolina down thru Florida.Best time for collecting is late summer. I've been working with
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this species. Pic is juvenile with catching net.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jan 21, 2015)

*smirks* There's Australian Deinopsis species for sale here for 9 euro each.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 21, 2015)

Vinegaroonie said:


> *smirks* There's Australian Deinopsis species for sale here for 9 euro each.


Do you say these things to -hurt- me? Because it's working. :[ *grumbles and looks at tickets to Italy*

---------- Post added 01-21-2015 at 09:06 PM ----------




NYInsectZoo said:


> Only species of Deinopidae in the US is Deinopis spinosa. It can be fond from South Carolina down thru Florida.Best time for collecting is late summer. I've been working with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ohhh mannnn it's so cool. I want one bad. Any breeding attempts?


----------



## paassatt (Jan 21, 2015)

I love those big eyes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 21, 2015)

paassatt said:


> I love those big eyes.


Absolutely, and the shape kind of makes them look angry all the time. Used to scare the crap out of me. Now I'm amused and a little unnerved. Still want one badly.


----------



## pannaking22 (Jan 21, 2015)

NYInsectZoo said:


> Only species of Deinopidae in the US is Deinopis spinosa. It can be fond from South Carolina down thru Florida.Best time for collecting is late summer. I've been working with
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Enclosures don't get much more simple than that  How large do they get?


----------



## aaarg (Jan 22, 2015)

My partner found one in southern South Carolina - unfortunately it died before we made it home.  Disappointment!  Very cool spiders.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 22, 2015)

aaarg said:


> My partner found one in southern South Carolina - unfortunately it died before we made it home.  Disappointment!  Very cool spiders.


Oh no, that is disappointing. I would have cried. Super cool spiders for sure.


----------

